# Southern Utah



## DawnsDK (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everyone.
Im going camping in the following areas next week.
Valley of fire (Nevada)
Zion national park (Utah)
Bryce canyon (Utah)

Ive read that there are a few scolopendra species, as well as some T's and scorps in each of these areas, anybody have any first hand experience finding anything cool at any of the three places?

Also, Im surprised to see that In bryce canyon, weather temps are really low next week. like in the 50's. Has anyone camped there this time of year? Whats the weather usually like at night?

Pics to come when i get back.


----------

